# Again?!



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

So lately I've had a bunch of anxiety and shit and got DP again...I kinda enjoyed it, cause it placed a wall between me and the scary stuffz =(, but it went away..maybe cause I enjoyed it and didn't fight it..I dunno..that's full recovery twice..even though the second time was just a couple of days...

I didn't freak out or anything when it came, I recognized the feeling, but understood it more this time.

For all of you wishing your DP could go away: "Real life" is overrated, DP's just there to protect ya.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

FUCK! TRIED EDITING BUT DOUBLE-POSTED

Seizing the opportunity...FIRST!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Well fuck, I'm glad you got unstuck from the poozle. Again


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Well fuck, I'm glad you got unstuck from the poozle. Again


I dare say it's better than anxiety-hell


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2014)

Grass. Greener. Other Side.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Grass. Greener. Other Side.


I've been to both sides and I'm therefore overqualified and pretentious about which side is greener.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2014)

Maybe you have yet to experience a free pasture and field with no fence.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Maybe you have yet to experience a free pasture and field with no fence.


WOW! SO MUCH GRASS!


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, you can try forgetting all you know about dp, trance, just flow with it.


----------

